# Girl, 16, stabs her best friend 65 times following Facebook dispute



## ThunderCunt (Apr 1, 2014)

> Girl ruthlessly murders best friend after Facebook spatErandy Elizabeth Gutierrez (right) ruthlessly murdered her friend Anel Baez after a dispute over some Facebook photos (Picture: CEN)
> 
> A 16-year-old girl was so outraged after a Facebook dispute that she murdered her best friend by stabbing her in the back 65 times.
> 
> ...



source:


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

I would say they are fuckable...but they are 16. So...


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 1, 2014)

ugh stabbing

I hate stabbing

and 65 times?


----------



## Vice (Apr 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> I would say they are fuckable...but they are 16. So...



Definitive example of jail bait.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

> But following police investigations she was eventually arrested at her best friend’s funeral – keeping the sinister promise she made to see her buried before the end of the year.



LOL I mean really was this part really needed?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 1, 2014)

Online stuff is totally real, I will henceforth take online threats more seriously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

No way, no fucking way they were friends.
I wouldn't stab a friend 65 times.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

This is like an april fools thing right?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are 16 year olds? They look so old


----------



## Gino (Apr 1, 2014)

Is it me or do they look almost exactly the same?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 1, 2014)

16 is legal here, so..

Also stabbing her 65, they must have been bff's!


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 1, 2014)

Bitches be crazy man!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2014)

> 65 times


One for every Like?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2014)

Naked pictures uploaded yet I see no evidence of this.

Please provide.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

Give her the chair.  That is all.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Naked pictures uploaded yet I see no evidence of this.
> 
> Please provide.



He is right.
The laws of journalism demand it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2014)

People are wrong for fearing blacks, it is the hispanics who are the crazy ones. 



Gino said:


> Is it me or do they look almost exactly the same?



lol nah


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> People are wrong for fearing blacks, it is the hispanics who are the crazy ones.



Actually it's whites. Soiled with centuries of genocide they are.


----------



## dynasaur (Apr 1, 2014)

They really weren't friends anyways, and she's crazy.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 1, 2014)

I was thinking there must be a guy in the picture but nopes just nudes.


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Naked pictures uploaded yet I see no evidence of this.
> 
> Please provide.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2014)

Girl on the right?

Yeah she LOOKS crazy.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2014)

The oddest part to me was that the girl wasn't singled out or anything. It says that she posted pictures of both of them naked. 

One possibility is that they were gay and the one didn't want to come out so when her friend exposed them she was mad.


----------



## buff cat (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh my god 

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent work. Disappointing and not really nudes but excellent work indeed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

Then it makes even less sense.


----------



## Justice (Apr 1, 2014)

This girls were only a year younger than me. :sanji


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 1, 2014)

EDIT: Also, girl over reacted, those aren't even nudes.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 1, 2014)

65 why were the first 20 stabs not enough.


----------



## Justice (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't wait for the HodgeTwins to do a story on this.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 1, 2014)

> ?It may seem that I am very calm, but in my head I have killed you at least three times,? Gutierrez wrote to Baez via Twitter.



I would've taken this real seriously.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2014)

we lost some good jailbait today


----------



## Krippy (Apr 1, 2014)

Dem cholos is loco


----------



## Harard (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't tell who the killer is here.


----------



## SLB (Apr 1, 2014)

At least they're both not right in the head...

Uploading naked pics


----------



## walkerandarazu (Apr 1, 2014)

What is this, some Higurashi/Yuno stuff?
.
.
.
.
.
But man, aren't they quite ugly...? I mean for a 16 year old look like they in 30-ies or smt. The girls in my school looked like they were still 14 when they were 19.

Or is this some Japan thing?

If she looks like 27, she's only 17-18.
If she looks like 18, she's about 32.


----------



## Justice (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, if the girl doesn't want people to find out she's a lesbian, well, people are going to find out now!


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

walkerandarazu said:


> What is this, some Higurashi/Yuno stuff?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Paper bag solves all of that.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Apr 1, 2014)

Technology kills beware you have been warned. I am going to think twice before I comment on someones status with a smart ass remark now xD.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 1, 2014)

As a robot designed specifically for stabbing, I have to say that 65 seems a little excessive.  Just a little.


----------



## Gino (Apr 1, 2014)

Right should have been 66 and one to grow on.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> As a robot designed specifically for stabbing, I have to say that 65 seems a little excessive.  Just a little.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank god I didn't click on that link in office.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> As a robot designed specifically for stabbing, I have to say that 65 seems a little excessive.  Just a little.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 1, 2014)

How is Normality still posting, then?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

baconbits said:


> How is Normality still posting, then?



Don't take it that far.


----------



## DistortedDream (Apr 1, 2014)

I kind of hope this becomes the outcome to more fayboo drama. Then I wouldn't have to scroll past so many arguments everyday.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2014)

Why did they have nudes _ together _?  We're they fucking?


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd imagine she got tired after stab number 34, took a pause... processed what she did, and then said fuck it and continued on what she was doing 

Oh our society know a days, and yeah, the "chair" for her


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2014)

Where's the rest?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

She stabbed her Breast friend.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2014)

Kind of reminds me of Sekai Saionji.


----------



## Gino (Apr 1, 2014)

just say school days ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sabi (Apr 1, 2014)

Bitches be cray                         cray


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

lel Facebook


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Apr 1, 2014)

In the words of count von count 
1 stab ah ah ah
2 stap ah ah ah
3 stab I am tired now


----------



## Risyth (Apr 1, 2014)

the fuck's a "facebook"?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2014)

Orochimaru said:


> I would've taken this real seriously.



This... Only a psychopath would come up with such a sentence..


----------



## baconbits (Apr 1, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Why did they have nudes _ together _?  *We're *they fucking?



*Were - even the grammar police need help sometimes, I guess.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 1, 2014)

But did she die in her friend's bosom?


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 1, 2014)

She must've been trying to awaken the Mangekyou Sharingan.



Hand Banana said:


> I would say they are fuckable...but they are 16. So...





Vice said:


> Definitive example of jail bait.





Cyphon said:


> Naked pictures uploaded yet I see no evidence of this.
> 
> Please provide.





ClandestineSchemer said:


> He is right.
> The laws of journalism demand it!



Seriously? You guys all have no taste. Those girls aren't attractive at all. 

I mean, uh...R.I.P., I guess.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe it's you the one who has no taste. Majority rules bitch.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Oh our society know a days, and yeah, the *"chair" *for her



Sarcasm detected?  You think she should get treatment or get asked why?


----------



## santanico (Apr 1, 2014)

yeah, us beaners are crazy when fucked with


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 1, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> S
> Seriously? You guys all have no taste. Those girls aren't attractive at all.
> 
> I mean, uh...R.I.P., I guess.




Your blind, what do you know.


----------



## Vice (Apr 1, 2014)

starr said:


> yeah, us beaners are crazy when fucked with



That's why we could never truly be together.


----------



## santanico (Apr 1, 2014)

Vice said:


> That's why we could never truly be together.



please don't say that, my heart...


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> I would say they are fuckable...but they are 16. So...



Old enough for Mael.



Justice said:


> I can't wait for the HodgeTwins to do a story on this.



Its going to be a good one.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 1, 2014)

arrested at the funeral. 

cool story.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2014)

baconbits said:


> *Were - even the grammar police need help sometimes, I guess.



Auto correct conspiracy.


----------



## BashFace (Apr 2, 2014)

They cant all be keyboard gangsters some of em gotta be real gangsters. God damn!


----------

